# Dzelži / Hardware >  Telemetrija ūdensmocim. Kā?

## gintsk

Labdien!
nu vienreiz jūtos nomaldījies: 
Uzdevums: nodrošināt abpusēju RS232 un opcionāli vismaz vienpusēju audiokanāla bezvadu pārraidi starp ūdens motociklu un krastu.
Ātrums rs232 varētu būt 19200, audio - mono 44100 pietiktu.

Šajā reizē attālums varētu būt 300m uz ezera. Bet ideāli (nu stage-2 ar augstākām izmaksām) varētu būt visa Biķeru trase no boksiem.
Nu it kā derētu arī WiFi - teiksim ar šitādu verķi var organizēt wifi-usb-serial:
https://www.epointsystem.org/trac/vendi ... i/WR1043ND
 Bez PC iekš ūdensmoča. Bet audio laikam nesanāks, ja mocī neuzstāda kompi (varbūt var kaut kādu mazāku gadžetu?).

Tad vēl skatos uz http://www.sparkfun.com/categories/111, bet kopumā, jo vairāk skatos, jo mazāk saprotu...

Būšu pateicīgs par ieteikumiem.
Gints

----------


## ansius

kas tev liedz mobīlo izmantot?

----------


## Andrejs

> Ātrums rs232 varētu būt 19200, audio - mono 44100 pietiktu.


 Problēmu risinātu ar GSM terminālu datiem un parastu rāciju balss sakariem. Ja tie mono 44100 tiešām domāti balsij  :: ,  ar 3 KHz parasti pietiek.

----------


## gintsk

Gsm nebremzēs?
Kāda tad būtu shēma? Kā es no gsm varu pāriet uz rs232?

Audio vajag, lai dzird līdz 10khz. Tas nav balsij, bet detonācijai.

----------


## ansius

Tev varbūt par pārsteigumu, bet kā tad tavuprāt wap darbojas uz mobīlā? praktiski gandrīz visi mobīlie ir izmantojami kā modēmi, tik draiveros mēdz būt problēmas un attiecīgi, ir izdevīgi izmantot vecākus, kas paredzēti pie com porta slēgt. vai arī vari pirkt dārgu spec temināli... pie tam pameklē - ar arī mobīlie kas var lietot EDGE un balss sakarus vienlaicīgi. PMR ir samērā zemas kvalitātes sakari, attiecīgi 10KHz toč nesanāks. CB (27MHz) būtu labi, bet pārlieku pārbāzts... pārējais ko var pats uztaisīt nebūs lāga legāls... tik pat labi ņem 3G modemu un pūt visu caur TCP/IP

----------


## next

> Gsm nebremzēs?
> 
> Audio vajag, lai dzird līdz 10khz. Tas nav balsij, bet detonācijai.


 GSM bremzees un audio detonaaciju var buut gruuti iedabuut standarta kanaalos.
Vajag rakstiit ko dari, kaapeec to vajag, tad dabuusi ko noderiigu atbildees.

----------


## gintsk

> tik pat labi ņem 3G modemu un pūt visu caur TCP/IP


 šitas izklausas labāk. Bet - kā lai to nokonfigurē motocikla galā? dzelziski. Tur motortelpā var iebāzt nu teiksim PDA. Bet ne normālu laptopu. Sevišķi aizargāta tā vide arī nav. Tur ir silti un mitri. Tieši ūdens gan nešļācas, bet var gadīties visādi...

----------


## gintsk

> Gsm nebremzēs?
> 
> Audio vajag, lai dzird līdz 10khz. Tas nav balsij, bet detonācijai.
> 
> 
>  GSM bremzees un audio detonaaciju var buut gruuti iedabuut standarta kanaalos.
> Vajag rakstiit ko dari, kaapeec to vajag, tad dabuusi ko noderiigu atbildees.


 Vajag lai varētu saregulēt ūdensmoci nebraucot uz tā. Kā arī novērot, kā tas motors tiek slogots rālos apstākļos, par ko man ir ļoti virspusējs priekšstats. No moča tad dabūju datu plūsmu un atpakaļ varu aizūtīt nepieciešamās korekcijas.
Audio kanāls ir vajadzīgs, lai klausītos motora detonāciju. Tā tipiski ir ap 6..7khz, bet nu loģiski _sample rate_ vajag vismaz 2x augstāku.

----------


## Andrejs

> No moča tad dabūju datu plūsmu un atpakaļ varu aizūtīt nepieciešamās korekcijas


 nu un izpildgals (hard&soft) šitam visam ir? Ja nav, tad datu kanāls ir tikai ziediņi... Vienkāršs un legāls risinājums lieliem attālumiem, izņemot gsm kuram josla var būt šaurāka nekā norādīts+aizture,  manuprāt, bez stipri pamatīgām zināšanām tēmā, nav realizējams.
Ja ir datu savākšanas/apstrādes daļa, tad taisi vai nopērc logeri un apstrādā datus "oflainā".

----------


## gintsk

Protams viss pārējais ir! Pa tiešo vadu no motora nāk kādi 48 parametri 25 reizes sekundē vai pat biežāk, ja uzliek lielāku ātrumu un mazākas pauzes.
Ir vajadzīgi tikai 2 virtuālie vadi.

It kā var to darīt oflainā, bet tur ir >200Zs no litra tilpuma. dažas sekundes ar kļūmīgiem parametriem un motors ir metams. Saatmiņotais ieraksts būtu derīgs vien vēsturei.

Neticu, ka 300m nevar uzrealizēt ar legāliem līdzekļiem. Par Biķernieku stage-2 gan tā varētu būt...

----------


## Shark

Šis neder https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...5-14&toc=20196?

Shark

----------


## karloslv

Ja jau bluetooth, tad kāpēc ne WiFi uzreiz? Uzliek laptopu ar access point (vai pat ad-hoc režīmā uzreiz starp divām WiFi kartēm) un miers. Nevajadzētu būt nekādam būtiskam latency. Kaut kādu mazo netbook pat var likt, vietas maz aizņems, lētāks un vēl ar SSD disku. Piesprādzē tik braucējam pie muguras un ietin Rimi maisiņā, lai nenošļakstās  ::

----------


## Andrejs

http://www.radiotelemetry.co.uk/section ... zAodY3UOoQ

google palīdz  ::

----------


## gintsk

> Ja jau bluetooth, tad kāpēc ne WiFi uzreiz? Uzliek laptopu ar access point (vai pat ad-hoc režīmā uzreiz starp divām WiFi kartēm) un miers. Nevajadzētu būt nekādam būtiskam latency. Kaut kādu mazo netbook pat var likt, vietas maz aizņems, lētāks un vēl ar SSD disku. Piesprādzē tik braucējam pie muguras un ietin Rimi maisiņā, lai nenošļakstās


 WiFi tak defaultā velk tālāk.
Vienīgi variants ar laptopu Rimi maisiņā vai kaut vai gumijas maisā nederēs. Arī profi krīt. Ūdens pie 80km/h īpaši neatšķiras no kritiena uz zemes...Nu tikai vēl pēc tam tas viss vēl tiek piesmelts...
Kā ar PDA? Wifi rūteris - PDA - RS232+audio??

----------


## gintsk

> http://www.radiotelemetry.co.uk/sections/radio-modems.asp?gclid=CILIz-ykyagCFU2GzAodY3UOoQ
> 
> google palīdz


 Nu jā... Bet audio?

----------


## Andrejs

> Bet audio?


 elementāri:
http://www.loks.lv/lv/catalogue/58_ghz
http://www.loks.lv/lv/catalogue/24_ghz
Un varēsi arī bildi skatīt  ::

----------


## efi

Gadus desmit atpakaļ nodarbojos ar līdzīgu pasākumu. 
Iesaku Jums "gintsk" domāt kā to dzinēju pieslēgt pie jaudas stenda.

----------


## Texx

> Gadus desmit atpakaļ nodarbojos ar līdzīgu pasākumu. 
> Iesaku Jums "gintsk" domāt kā to dzinēju pieslēgt pie jaudas stenda.


 Klau, bet tiešām varbūt laba doma. Pieskrūvēt pie kādā garākā baseinā ar turētājiem to moci. Varbūt var vēl kādus pretviļņus pataisīt. Būs kā dzīvē  ::  Bet telemetriju pa taisno, vadus klāt un pie kompja.

----------


## gintsk

Nu labi, es saprotu, ka pie stenda vajadzētu skrūvēt. Tagad jau ir sezona, un ir par vēlu kaut ko tādu domāt. 
Pie tam iespējas, kas ir tagad, tomēr nav salīdzināmas ar to, kas bija 10 gadus atpakaļ. Ne bezvados, ne motoru vadībā. Netā?

Kā ta toreiz? Izdevās kaut kas?

Moci var iemērkt ūdenī. Bet slodze sanāk vienveidīga. Paredzu, ka pie liela ātruma viss ir krietni savādāk.

Šobrīd lūkošu uzorganizēt WiFi.

----------


## efi

> Pie tam iespējas, kas ir tagad, tomēr nav salīdzināmas ar to, kas bija 10 gadus atpakaļ. Ne bezvados, ne motoru vadībā. Netā?


 Iespējas ir kļuvušas mazākas pēc izmēriem, pārējās izmaiņas ir mazāk jūtamas. (Vai tad Jūsu vadības blokam ir "ethernet" ports? Laikam nav, bet ir tak pagājuši desmit gadi.)




> Kā ta toreiz? Izdevās kaut kas?


 Ka RS232 pagarinātāju izmantoju šo -> http://telecom.beograd.com/pdf/gigaset_ ... 5mb%29.pdf
Piekrītat ka cilvēki no "SIEMENS" zin kā strādā RS232, bet ar to ir par maz vēl vajag lai to zinātu vadības bloka būvētāji. Par cik klients vadības bloku bija iegādājies ņemot vērā tikai viņam vienam saprotamus kritērijus, un diez vai vispār pirkšanas brīdī zināja ka eksistē RS232, tad protams izrādījās ka apmaiņas protokols strādā ne gluži pēc industrijas standarta, kā rezultātā datu apmaiņa nebija stabila.

Ir bijusi iespēja pārbaudīt vairāku vadības bloku darbu, apmierinoši nedarbojās ne viens. Pirms sākat ko darīt jāuzzina vai Jūsu vadības bloka komunikāciju ports strādā atbilstoši standartam.




> Moci var iemērkt ūdenī. Bet slodze sanāk vienveidīga. Paredzu, ka pie liela ātruma viss ir krietni savādāk.


 Par ko Jūs runājat šajā teikumā?

----------


## gintsk

Blokam nav fizisks ethernet ports. Bet, ja seriālo rs232 plūsmu dabūtu tīklā, tad no otra gala pietiek ar tīkla  nokonfigurēšanu. T.i. regulēšanas progrmamma ir paredzēta lietošanai tīklā.

Domāta bija nekustīga iegremdēšana ūdenī, noturēšana. Liekas, ka braucot slodzes būs "krāsainākas".

----------


## Gints_lv

Neiedziļinājos, bet varbūt noder : http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor ... duct=10343 .

----------


## efi

> Blokam nav fizisks ethernet ports. Bet, ja seriālo rs232 plūsmu dabūtu tīklā, tad no otra gala pietiek ar tīkla  nokonfigurēšanu. T.i. regulēšanas progrmamma ir paredzēta lietošanai tīklā.


 Izklausās dīvaini, ražotājs paredz ka datorprogramma var strādāt tīklā, bet nedod instrukciju kā vadības bloku savienot ar"ethernet" tīklu. Pat ja Jūs to izdarīsiet, visdrīzāk korekta darba nebūs, jo ražotāji programmējot RS232 nerēķinās ar aizturēm kas rodas pie jebkuras radio pārraides, vai pārraides jebkurā tīklā. 




> Domāta bija nekustīga iegremdēšana ūdenī, noturēšana. Liekas, ka braucot slodzes būs "krāsainākas".


 Regulējot jebkuru dzinēju jārūpējas lai tas korekti strādātu visos darba punktos, tad nevajadzēs domāt par (slodzes būs "krāsainākas").

----------


## Delfins

Kaut kāds risinājums "virtual RS232" neder? Būs aizture jebkurā gadījumā.
Kompim jau skaitīsies standarta COM ports, un tas jau vairs nav svarīgi no kurienes viņš nāk - fiziskais vai softiskais, būs tikai aizture.

----------


## gintsk

> Blokam nav fizisks ethernet ports. Bet, ja seriālo rs232 plūsmu dabūtu tīklā, tad no otra gala pietiek ar tīkla  nokonfigurēšanu. T.i. regulēšanas progrmamma ir paredzēta lietošanai tīklā.
> 
> 
>  Izklausās dīvaini, ražotājs paredz ka datorprogramma var strādāt tīklā, bet nedod instrukciju kā vadības bloku savienot ar"ethernet" tīklu. Pat ja Jūs to izdarīsiet, visdrīzāk korekta darba nebūs, jo ražotāji programmējot RS232 nerēķinās ar aizturēm kas rodas pie jebkuras radio pārraides, vai pārraides jebkurā tīklā.


 Tad jau manīs. Kāpēc jūs domājat, ka nav instrukcijas par tīklu? Ja uz moča uzliktu parastu PC, kuru tālāk pievienotu tīklam, problēmām nevajadzētu būt (tai ziņā, ka organizēt komunikāciju vispār). Par aizturēm un pazudušām paciņām - tad jau redzēs. Konkrētie izstrādātāji, ar plūsmas stabilitāti ir cīnījušies ilgi un cītīgi, izveidojuši savu protokolu. Arī USB-serial pārveidotāji mēdz sabremzēt plūsmu, kaut ko tur uzkrāt. Te ir apraksts, no kura gan maz ko saprotu. http://www.vems.hu/wiki/index.php?page= ... omm%2FSIPR 




> [quote:fql425zq]Domāta bija nekustīga iegremdēšana ūdenī, noturēšana. Liekas, ka braucot slodzes būs "krāsainākas".


 Regulējot jebkuru dzinēju jārūpējas lai tas korekti strādātu visos darba punktos, tad nevajadzēs domāt par (slodzes būs "krāsainākas").[/quote:fql425zq]
 Ar krāsaināku kā reizi arī domāju plašāku kartes pārklājumu braucot salīdzinājumā ar slogošanu uz vietas.

Šobrīd tad mēģinu realizēt WiFi savienojumu. Par pamatu izmantošu bezvadu rūteri, kam uzlikts OpenWRT, kas tad ļauj izmantot rūteri jau kā mazu PC ar linuxu. Rūterim (pirmais mans posts) ir gan USB gan seriālā rs232 ieeja. Ir arī gatavas programmu paketes gan rs232 plūsmai gan audio. Atliek uzkonfigurēt, lai viena vai abas no tām darbotos un tālāk jautājums būs par WiFi attālumu un stabilitāti. Sliktais ir tas, ka tas galīgi nav mans lauciņš. Un katra darbība līdz ar to aizņem baigo laiku.*
Varbūt te nejauši ir kāds, kas saprot  Linuxu un tīklu padarīšanas un neatteiktu man palīdzēt?*

----------


## efi

> Te ir apraksts, no kura gan maz ko saprotu. http://www.vems.hu/wiki/index.php?page= ... omm%2FSIPR


 Tas arī nav brīnums, jo rakstītais šajā saitē ir domāts lai maksimāli samulsinātu tēmas nespeciālistus, un viņi beigās lūgtos pēc palīdzības par kuru jāmaksā. Augstākminētais kantoris nav vienīgais kas piekopj tādu "bezmaksas" tehnisko atbalstu.




> Ar krāsaināku kā reizi arī domāju plašāku kartes pārklājumu braucot salīdzinājumā ar slogošanu uz vietas.


 Protams es sapratu ko Jūs domājat, lietojot savus mākslinieciskos izteicienus. Gribēju Jums neuzkrītoši pateikt ka runājot par tehniskām lietām "māksla" labāk jāaizmirst. Diemžēl neuzkrītoši neizdevās.




> Par pamatu izmantošu bezvadu rūteri, kam uzlikts OpenWRT, kas tad ļauj izmantot rūteri jau kā mazu PC ar linuxu. Rūterim (pirmais mans posts) ir gan USB gan seriālā rs232 ieeja. Ir arī gatavas programmu paketes gan rs232 plūsmai gan audio. Atliek uzkonfigurēt, lai viena vai abas no tām darbotos un tālāk jautājums būs par WiFi attālumu un stabilitāti.


 Jūs gan esat optimists.

Ja vēlaties zvaniet, testiem varu aizdot savu RS232 radio pagarinātāju.

----------


## gintsk

Nezinu. Domāju, ja lietpratējs iedziļinās, viss tur ir gana saprotams. Visādā ziņā relatīvam iesācējam uzcept ierīci, kas ierosina un lasa bloka datu plūsmu bija nedēļas jautājums un neko ražotājiem prasīt nevajadzēja. Vēl jo vairāk par maksu.

Māksla un tehnika manā dzīvē ir saistītas. Māksla ir tad, kad process vai rezultāts aizskar jūtas, rada emocijas, jā - arī izdala adrenalīnu! Tanī brīdī man tehnika sāk būtiski patikt! Tehnikai nav jābūt sausai manuāļu/dokumentācijas līmeņa padarīšanai, kuru apkalpo bezkaislīgs inženieris. Re kur mūslaiku tehnikas produkti visi spēlē uz jūtām. Ir pat izdomāta sātaniska zinātne - _mārketings_, kas liek upuriem atvērt maciņus balstoties vien uz plikām emocijām... 

Paldies parpiedāvājumu!! Ja man nesaies ar wifi, zvanīšu.

Gints

----------

